# Kitchen Cabinet Hinges



## jhav (May 5, 2013)

I just bought a house that was built in the 40's and the previous owner apparently didn't like the kitchen cabinet doors so she took them off. The hinges are nowhere to be found. I bought new hinges for them and they make the doors not fit. It looks like the inset is 7/16" instead of 3/8". Is there a store that would carry hinges that don't comply with modern standard sizes?


----------



## nealtw (May 6, 2013)

Is it the reach or the depth that is giving you a problem?


----------



## jhav (May 8, 2013)

The reach I guess. The hinges cause the door to be too wide for the opening.


----------



## nealtw (May 8, 2013)

3/8 was the standard on the old ones too. Cutting the doors to fit again may be your onely hope. Have the doors been painted a few times?


----------



## mako1 (Aug 5, 2014)

jhav said:


> The reach I guess. The hinges cause the door to be too wide for the opening.



I don't understand how the inset of the hinge would make the doors to wide.Can you post a pic?There are many different overlays you can buy.I'm guessing this is your problem in place if the inset.


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 6, 2014)

She took the doors off, but left them behind for you? Could be that's why she took them off in the first place-they may have been sized wrong from jump street. Do they fit properly without the hinges attached?


----------

